# Hi, this is me



## tier (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi

I'm tier from Duisburg, Germany.

I do study biology and one of my hobbies is keeping and breeding mantids.

In the last weeks I reduced the variety of species that I kept and now I do concentrate on only few genus like Gongylus, Idolomorpha, Hymenopus and Deroplatys.

The first thing I will do is load some pictures for you, but be sure they won't be as great as ThorE's pictures because I already know his pictures from a german mantid forum 

I hope for a huge mass of information-exchange,

Grüße,

tier


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome Tier, we seem to have a lot of people interested in Mantis from Germany lately, I am glad to see you here, we can learn much from each other!


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome


----------



## lynnu (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome


----------



## tier (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 23, 2007)

tier, welcome

Your picture is very wonderful, so your achievement on the mantis breeding.

Thanks for sharing.

Luke from Taiwan


----------

